# How many ounces?



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I want to get some mason jars for storing bulk tobaccos, but don't know how much tobacco the different size jars hold. Roughly, how many ounces of baccy fit in a pint size mason jar? For my flakes, what size jar is tall enough to hold them? Flakes about the size of Sam Gawith FVF or Peterson Irish Flake.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Funny. I should have just looked at the Tobacco aging/jarring website in the first place. It basically says there that it's about a 2:1 ratio. So 4oz of tobac (roughly) should fit in an 8oz jar.
Is that accurate?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

If I remember right I could only get maybe 3/4 lb in a 1 qt mason jar. I might have gotten 1 lb of plumcake in a qt jar but it took a lot of stuffing, but I think in the end I had to break out another jar. I distinctly recall that a full lb of SG flakes wouldn't fit in a wide mouth 1 qt jar. I think I had a couple tins worth left over.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

dillonmcmurphy said:


> Funny. I should have just looked at the Tobacco aging/jarring website in the first place. It basically says there that it's about a 2:1 ratio. So 4oz of tobac (roughly) should fit in an 8oz jar.
> Is that accurate?


This is correct on most accounts. I haven't stored any flake tobak so I don't how many ounced will fit.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm using pints and mostly half pints.
(Aging stops when the jar is opened.)


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Hermit said:


> I'm using pints and mostly half pints.
> (Aging stops when the jar is opened.)


Hermit has a point, its better to use smaller jars, more of them. As you pop lids to smoke the contents - the aging will stop. Mason jars are reasonably cheap, and are reusable in any case.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

RJpuffs said:


> Hermit has a point, its better to use smaller jars, more of them. As you pop lids to smoke the contents - the aging will stop. Mason jars are reasonably cheap, and are reusable in any case.


:tpd:

I would never recommend anything larger that a 1/2 pint. The smaller the better! In fact there are nice mason style jam jars that are only 4 fluid oz in size that work really well. As has been mentioned several times, once you pop the lid, the aging process stops!


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I've been stockpiling my blend for the past couple years. I've got about 15+ large Mason jars firmly packed with Black n Gold which is the only blend I smoke - YES I smoke just one tobacco, it keeps life very simple for me and every smoke is a perfect puff.  Not only that but I won't be paying that absurd Tobacco Tax for quite a few years - so my way of screwing the Feds!

I get approx 8 ounces of tobacco in the large Mason jar the way I pack it (not overly tight, just sort of firmly packed). I seal the jar and store it in a cool room-temperature environment.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

dillonmcmurphy said:


> Funny. I should have just looked at the Tobacco aging/jarring website in the first place. It basically says there that it's about a 2:1 ratio. So 4oz of tobac (roughly) should fit in an 8oz jar.
> Is that accurate?


I have always gotten a 2oz tin into one half-pint wide-mouth jar. A 100 gram like HOTW fits easy into a pint jar. With quart jars, I find I can pack 10 ounces into one jar, maybe 12 ounces.

Wide mouth are the best for me as they allow you to really pack the baccy down which increases the capacity somewhat. Packing some of the really springy shag cuts can get tedious ..... Flakes are a totally different story ....


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

16 oz of flake will fit into a qt mason without too much stuffing.

I say that aging doesn't really stop when a jar is opened, it just ages differently :deadhorse:



Hermit said:


> I'm using pints and mostly half pints.
> (Aging stops when the jar is opened.)


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Darth Smoker said:


> I say that aging doesn't really stop when a jar is opened, it just ages differently :deadhorse:


Agreed. Why should aging stop when the lid is popped? Unless you're opening it several times - and if you're doing that, it's probably best to transfer the stuff to another container - open it once and then reseal it. Should be fine. After all, it was sealed originally and then opened to put it into the mason jar in the first place.


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

I also agree, my point was 1lb of flake will fit in a qt jar. I have various sizes of mason jars in my cellar for 2, 5 and 20+ years of aging. The 1 qt size obviously for long term. I am hoping that my GH, SG, GLP and C&D flakes will age well.
At least it is a good investment.



dmkerr said:


> Agreed. Why should aging stop when the lid is popped? Unless you're opening it several times - and if you're doing that, it's probably best to transfer the stuff to another container - open it once and then reseal it. Should be fine. After all, it was sealed originally and then opened to put it into the mason jar in the first place.


----------

